# photoshop bullet affect



## diduknowthat

*So I'm trying to mimic the blur/slowmo affect in FEAR*, but on a smaller scale. I'm doing a spanish video project, I need about 4 or 5 seconds of slown down, blurred video with the bullet trail affect. *The only way I can do it is probably with adobe photoshop cs2*, as i dont have any other programs. So bear with me.

What I'm thinking is, Take the picture, first draw a grey line from my gun tip to the place where the bullet strikes, then use the smudge tool and rub it around a bit so its a squigly line. THe blurring of the picture will be done in premier pro with the radial blur. But the grey drawing lines looks kinda wierd. ANyone else have a better idea?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bl00dFox

TRY good-tutorials.com


----------



## diduknowthat

so i've been practicing


----------



## Warriorhazzard

That one looks good. A little too much gray in some parts though.  I would love to do something like that. But I suck at Photoshop  

Looks nice


----------



## computerhakk

Looks good. The squiglies make the bullet look's like it's spiraling. It might make a difference making the blur from the bullet rather than in the center so it looks a little consistent. Other than that, looks good.


----------



## diduknowthat

Warriorhazzard said:


> That one looks good. A little too much gray in some parts though.  I would love to do something like that. But I suck at Photoshop
> 
> Looks nice



hmm, I'll remember that next time i do a practice picture.



computerhakk said:


> Looks good. The squiglies make the bullet look's like it's spiraling. It might make a difference making the blur from the bullet rather than in the center so it looks a little consistent. Other than that, looks good.



Yup, after I finished i realized that too, oh well, i'll make the next one like that


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

did you make the gun blast?


and dont use that much of gray. use a lighter gray or a darker white nad set it to overlaye and reduce the opacity. Then mess around with ocean ripple and wave to the the ripple effect


----------



## diduknowthat

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> did you make the gun blast?
> 
> 
> and dont use that much of gray. use a lighter gray or a darker white nad set it to overlaye and reduce the opacity. Then mess around with ocean ripple and wave to the the ripple effect



lol nope, i wish i made the gun blast though, it looks really nice. I'll try the ocean ripple and wave tonight. Thanks!


----------



## jimmymac

i have to say that picture really messes with my eyes, almost impossible to focus on it and its giving me a right headache........time to stop looking...


errr good work, i think


----------



## diduknowthat

jimmymac said:


> i have to say that picture really messes with my eyes, almost impossible to focus on it and its giving me a right headache........time to stop looking...
> 
> 
> errr good work, i think



ahah i'm gonna photoshop 5 seconds worth of that, maybe i should lightnen up on the radial blur a bit.


----------



## diduknowthat

so i've done some simple video editing, haven't bothered with the muzzle flashes and the bullet streaks yet, but i got the radial blur, soundaffects, brightness contrast changes down. Take a look for yourself 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5926732077885221954&hl=en


----------



## Darman

Unless you're done filmming, I would reccomend doing a third person-over the shoulder type technique, also, I would say to make the gun recoils a little more subtle. Something about them seems wrong... Otherwise, all is good. I love the heartbeat effect. Also, you could add in some screams of agony, or something.

Good Luck!


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

so where does this bullet affect come in


----------



## diduknowthat

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> so where does this bullet affect come in



during vacation, when i have time to do the photoshoping. But for now, i'm just tweaking the gamma and stuff to make it look good.


----------



## Bl00dFox

wHY DID YOU MOTION BLUR THE picture?


----------



## diduknowthat

it wasn't a motion blur, it was a radial blur, and its to make it look dazy and confusing.

But yeah, i made a new version of it with a background screeching sound and other things, im just too lazy to upload it again.


----------



## Bl00dFox

So it is.

Look son, let me give you some advice. First make the center of your radial blur right where the bullet is. Thatll make an awesome effect.

When making the bullet path, create a rectangular selection and then using free transform, rotate it to the correct angle.

Send me the stock picture and Ill show you how it is done.


----------



## diduknowthat

the center of the radial blur is to the guys head, or atleast to the surrounding areas of it as I'm not gonna change the center every other second. As for the bullet path, I haven't even gotten there yet. And what would the rectangular selection do exactly?

Oh yeah, do you really want 225 pics?


----------



## Darman

You're doing it frame by frame? WOW! I bet you wish you had adobe after affects!
Still, I commend you.


----------



## diduknowthat

Darman said:


> You're doing it frame by frame? WOW! I bet you wish you had adobe after affects!
> Still, I commend you.



I'm actually downloading the trial right now to check it out, maybe i can do the entire thing before the trial runs out  Anyways, 631KB/s down...I'm outta bandwith =O it's gonna take ages to post this


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

i had after effects on my old crappy PC and it couldnt run it, so i never got to see whats good about it.


i would dl it again but dont have any video projects


----------

